
MacBook Pro: The Perfect Computer? - newacc
http://theappleblog.com/2009/08/20/macbook-pro-the-perfect-computer/
======
dawie
The reason I didn't buys a MBP was because it can't support my 2 Samsung 22"
displays. I don't work on anything but 2 displays these days...

~~~
pivo
Are you sure about that? I've read that the Dual-Link DVI connector can be
split to power two same-sized displays, e.g:
[http://pc.pcconnection.com/1/1/100710-tripplite-cables-
dvi-d...](http://pc.pcconnection.com/1/1/100710-tripplite-cables-dvi-dual-
link-splitter-cable-dvi-d-m-2x-dvi-i-f-1ft-p564-001.html)

Not that I've tried it yet on my mac

~~~
wmf
I'm skeptical that a splitter cable would work, but DualHead2Go is reported to
work. I just use a single 30" monitor, though.

